# Remote Start on 04 M6



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Being told by several people that in order for a aftermarket alarm to be installed on these cars that a seconday key has to be soldered in sequence to provide the electronic communication required by the ECM to actually start. Anyone have any thoughts on this or a known work around?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's actually the BCM that requires the communication. I have not seen any type of aftemarket alarm/remote start for these cars that doesn't sacrifice some of the security that the OEM setup has. Someone always seems to come on this (or other GTO sites) talking about how they are working on such a system but they never get back with the results.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

on that topic HP, when I bought my car it came with some aftermarket immobalizer that started to fail over the course of 3 - 4 months. I went to CarToy's here in Houston and had it yanked out. 

As far as the stock alarm system goes it is just a lock unlock unit with a horn blast if and when the car is locked with windows down and someone pulls the unlock latch on the door and then opens the door. Unless there is something I'm unaware of.

I was looking at getting the Viper 5901 alarm / remote start. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I know, no-one makes a remote starter that works with the new GTO's security system.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You'd also need some sort of lockout on the remote for an M6 so that it wouldn't engage the starter if the car was in gear. Given the unreliability of parking brakes, I wouldn't leave mine parked in neutral.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

stephen77375 said:


> on that topic HP, when I bought my car it came with some aftermarket immobalizer that started to fail over the course of 3 - 4 months. I went to CarToy's here in Houston and had it yanked out.
> 
> As far as the stock alarm system goes it is just a lock unlock unit with a horn blast if and when the car is locked with windows down and someone pulls the unlock latch on the door and then opens the door. Unless there is something I'm unaware of.
> 
> I was looking at getting the Viper 5901 alarm / remote start. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


It's not just the alarm, the security system prevents the car from being started. As already mentioned the key with a properly programmed chip needs to be used. The key FOB also has a little button on it that needs to come in contact with the metal ring around the key hole to complete the circuit. The car will not start without it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

you do not need to have the second key. have someone that knows what they're doing and bypass the security, think resistor will do. 

as far as the starter, yes during the winter i loved it. i had a viper 5900 on my firebird, and shortly after, 1 year maybe, the fuel sending unit went bizzare. they mess with starter and alternator as well if you use them a lot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, they must have cracked the code cause they haven't offered it till now, I only deal with Directed Electronics out of Canada hey dare don'cha know. (slow website!) Everything they make is to military standards. They just have listed now a 2-way OLED screen Viper remote start/security system for the `05 GTO compatible with Win7 phones.
It's the : 
Viper 5501 Responder LC3 SuperCode SST 2-Way Remote Start System $539.99 with a:
Interface Module; XpressKit Universal Transponder Bypass with XKey Port and D2D $49.00



Weird, I tried the system builder again and it gave me:
Viper 5902 Responder HD Color SuperCode SST 2-Way Security and Remote Start System $799.99 
With no option for the 5501 :/ I'd call them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Our car's computers are nothing like a fBod. Providing it works I just can't imagine dropping close to a grand on something like that. Driving the GTO in winter weather is sacrilegious and if someone has the extra coin to drop on that they should be able to get a beater. I also never leave my car in neutral even tho I always use the parking brake.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

firebird said:


> you do not need to have the second key. have someone that knows what they're doing and bypass the security, think resistor will do.


Typical anecdotal internet B.S. as I alluded to in my other post. If you know how to do it, post that info rather than 'think resisistor will do' or 'someone who knows' otherwise it's just more useless imformation.......just sayin'


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya I remember a post somewhere where someone said you could put a resistor in the key fob. Were digital security so easy . . .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The resister is for earlier GM cars that had the resister built into the key that made contact inside the ignition tumbler. You could take a resister of the same Ohms from Radio Shack and wire it in under the dash, then you had to only use keys with no chip in so the Ohms weren't too much and the security system would trip. But those days are gone with the RF systems.


----------

